# Amplifier internal capacitor



## Bagwellbill (Feb 1, 2020)

I have a Rockford 500.1 amp and one of the capacitors are bubbled up causing it to go into protect mode. It’s a 63v 3300uf. I have a new one on the way. I know I need to discharge the current one but will the new one need charged before it is installed or is it just a simple swap?


----------



## CalTech87 (Oct 28, 2013)

Those caps are small enough you don't need to discharge them.

No you do not need to charge the new one before putting it in.

Just pop n' swap. Make sure the polarity is correct. Longer leg positive or a stripe on the side marking the negative.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Bagwellbill said:


> I have a Rockford 500.1 amp and one of the capacitors are bubbled up causing it to go into protect mode. It’s a 63v 3300uf. I have a new one on the way. I know I need to discharge the current one but will the new one need charged before it is installed or is it just a simple swap?



Use fresh solder to reflow the joint instead of just sticking your iron on the old solder… this will make it flow much easier… make sure to do this so you don’t burn the board trying to melt old solder.. new solder added makes thing night and day easier…


That cap is big enough to ruin your day I shocked the **** out of myself with a 50v 4700uf a few days ago…

Leave the amp powered off all night or several days before touching it… then short the leads of the cap with a screwdriver before touching it…


The power only stays in it usually for a couple hours but basically what I did is I had the Amp powered on to test it and then five minutes later I took it apart and forgot I had just had power in it and it scared the $hit out of me. Huge loud spark luckily it mostly discharged to a piece of metal nearby and I only felt a small tingling..


But yeah just observe the polarity on it …the negative stripe on one side and you just solder it in and you’ll be good to go no worries nothing special


In fact your concerns are backwards…you need to make sure it’s discharged you certainly don’t need to charge it up…it will do that itself in the circuit LOL


----------



## Bagwellbill (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank for that. I also have one more question. The cap I got is about a 1/4 inch taller than the old one. It will put it touching the top of the amplifier case. Will this be an issue? It should close up just fine but I’m pretty sure the top of the cap will be flush with the top inside the amp.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Bagwellbill said:


> Thank for that. I also have one more question. The cap I got is about a 1/4 inch taller than the old one. It will put it touching the top of the amplifier case. Will this be an issue? It should close up just fine but I’m pretty sure the top of the cap will be flush with the top inside the amp.



Test continuity with a multimeter.. most radial electrolytics the can or outside is isolated… some axial ones the end of them is conductive and tied to the lead… I would still put a piece of electrical tape on the amp (not the capacitor it needs to vent in event of failure) to break any potential short path.


As long as you’re not smashing it it should be fine but there won’t be any harm in putting a layer of electrical tape there.


----------

